# Gas to carb but not to cylinder



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2008)

I have tecumseh motor on a chipper

Gas fill carb but is not going to cyliner
Gas is 1 year old i

Is that a problem?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Could very well be. I never recommend using fuel that is any older then 6 weeks from the day it was purchased at the pump.

Try draining and filling with fresh fuel, if unit still will not start, carburetor may need servicing.

Best of Luck...


----------



## Jake T. (May 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I have tecumseh motor on a chipper
> 
> Gas fill carb but is not going to cyliner
> Gas is 1 year old i
> ...


Just a few suggestions:

Be sure the fuel shut-off is turned on.
If you have very low or no compression, fuel will not be drawn into the combustion cylinder i.e., no vacuum. Check the compression.
Fuel that is one year old shouldn't be the problem if the machine was stored in a fairly protected area.

Jake


----------

